# Erbe



## dergott

Estimados amigos, ¿aquí la palabra Erbe significa herencia o heredero?
 
Im französischen Recht wiederum findet sich zwar kein Noterbrecht des Ehegatten, wohl aber demnächst ein Unterhaltsanspruch gegenüber dem *Erben*, der wertmässig auf den Erhalt des innegehabten Lebenstandards gerichtet ist.


----------



## Misao

Hola dergott,

Creo que es heredero, porque "herencia" en alemán es neutro y detrás de Erben, el relativo es "der" no "das"

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## analisabeth

Recht gehabt


----------



## Sidjanga

Coincido con Misao en que _Erben _se traduce por "heredero".

Aparte de la correcta deducción de la forma del pronombre relativo, "herencia" en dativo sería _dem Erb*e*_ (y *no *_dem Erb*en*_).


----------



## analisabeth

"Dem Erben" también puede ser Dativo: cuando el verbo "erben" es sustantivado: "das Erben"


----------



## Sidjanga

analisabeth said:


> "Dem Erben" también puede ser Dativo: cuando el verbo "erben" es sustantivado: "das Erben"


Fijate en lo que dije.
No dije que "dem Erben" no era dativo. Claro que lo es.

Contestando a la pregunta inicial:





dergott said:


> ... ¿aquí la palabra Erbe significa *herencia o heredero*?...


[resaltado por mí misma]

todo lo que dije fue que "_(dem) Erbe*n*_" (véase la frase en cuestión) no puede significar _herencia_ sino solamente _heredero_, porque el equivalente en alemán de *herencia *(en dativo) *no *sería _dem Erbe*n*_ sino _dem Erbe_ (sin _n_). 

Lo de la sustantivación del verbo _erben _no creo que venga al caso aquí, dado que en la frase de dergott "_dem Erben"_ se refiere indudablemente al y se traduce por _heredero_.

Saludos


----------



## dergott

Muchísimas gracias por las opiniones


----------

